# Nationals...Getting close!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

So does anyone know what the itinerary looks like for the 4 days? I am not sure which day I am coming. It's going to be either Saturday or Sunday, it looks like. And hubby is looking like he wants to come as well.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> So does anyone know what the itinerary looks like for the 4 days? I am not sure which day I am coming. It's going to be either Saturday or Sunday, it looks like. And hubby is looking like he wants to come as well.


Your best bet is to check the schedule at www.americanmaltese.org. Saturday is Puppy Sweeps and then the luncheon & Rescue Raffle. Sunday is the show for points.

Cathy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Do you mean this sat/sun or next? The actual showing part is sat and sun (may 8 and 9) so you really don't want to miss those two days. Thur and friday are 'missable' but from a social standpoint, it will be a lot of fun! I THINK they are doing a juniors clinic so maybe your daughter wants to be in on that?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am not joining you to Nationals, but getting so excited as the time gets closer  I expect to see tones of pictures ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

The last day to register for the planned lunches and Dinner is April 28......Hurry UP!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

How do we register for that Cat? Are there fees,etc??

I may just have to drive up on Friday with my son and then come back Saturday or Sunday with hubby.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Deadline*

Laura The website www.americanmaltese.org has printable form for registration.. DEADLINE is tomorrow April 28th. Maybe you could fax it? The $10. fee for non members gets you a badge and nice bag filled with goodies. The white excitement party and luncheon for the Saturday sweeps is always nice for visiting with people. Carole Pekron is responsible for this and here is her email. [email protected] You can come and enjoy all the fun without registration. But you miss out on goody bag and the lunches etc. Jeanne


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I sent in money for my registration and for the awards dinner on Sunday. 

But should I have signed up for the luncheon on Saturday???????? Who's all going???


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Stacy is going.. I think i'm going, but my registration stuff is in my office and i haven't hobbled over there yet.
I have to figure out what I'm wearing. Atticus is going to be all natural.. though he might take a jacket - in case the air conditioning is up too high (but I really think it'll be me that's too cold).

I am going to the white excitement party, the luncheon & the banquet.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Mom and I sent our registration forms for White Excitement, the banquet, both the luncheon and the boxed lunch. The boxed lunch is especially a good idea because everything happens so fast on Sunday it allows you to eat without missing anything. Or at least this is how it seems to me. I also enjoy the luncheon on Saturday. It is less formal than the banquet, but a nice chance to sit and visit and meet people. 

We did not have to pay the $10, because mom and I were both officially accepted as members in December. So, like Stacy and Marina, this will be our first Nationals as AMA members.  In just 9 short years since we went to our first one.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> Mom and I sent our registration forms for White Excitement, the banquet, both the luncheon and the boxed lunch. The boxed lunch is especially a good idea because everything happens so fast on Sunday it allows you to eat without missing anything. Or at least this is how it seems to me. I also enjoy the luncheon on Saturday. It is less formal than the banquet, but a nice chance to sit and visit and meet people.
> 
> We did not have to pay the $10, because mom and I were both officially accepted as members in December. So, like Stacy and Marina, this will be our first Nationals as AMA members.  In just 9 short years since we went to our first one.


Hahahaha! This will be my 5th one in 4.5 years and my 4th year of showing. I spectated my first year, then showed Caira (NJ), Chowder (MI), Lois (WA) and now Truffles. 

Hopefully Truffles and Emma won't take after their mother and bark the whole time in the ring :thumbsup:

My dogs will all be naked, so you'll have to excuse them at the PJ party :w00t:

The luncheon is missable but is fun. Don't forget to bring extra cash or checks for the raffles. You have seen awesome raffles until you see National Specialty raffles.

Does anyone know if our favorite clothes vendor will be there? The Diamonds? It just wouldn't be the same without them (although it might be a bit cheaper for me, hahaha)


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Hahahaha! This will be my 5th one in 4.5 years and my 4th year of showing. I spectated my first year, then showed Caira (NJ), Chowder (MI), Lois (WA) and now Truffles.
> 
> Hopefully Truffles and Emma won't take after their mother and bark the whole time in the ring :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
Stacy, the Diamonds will definitelybe there! I can't wait to see what wonderful goodies they have this year. My credit card is ready! :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

cathy said:


> stacy, the diamonds will definitelybe there! I can't wait to see what wonderful goodies they have this year. My credit card is ready! :thumbsup:


yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

do they televise this?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

2maltmom said:


> I sent in money for my registration and for the awards dinner on Sunday.
> 
> But should I have signed up for the luncheon on Saturday???????? Who's all going???


I'm going to the luncheon. Try sending a fax if you want to go.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

I am very sorry to report we will not be attending our 1st specialty show. We had our reservations since Jan, but our work just won't allow time off. I was so excited & very disappointed we will not be meeting all the wonderful people from this forum or our breeder who was going to attend, but now I think she can't go. Either way, I'll be thinking of everyone & look forward to seeing all the pictures. Have fun!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I signed up for all of the planned things- White Excitement, the lunch on Sat, the lunch on Sunday and the dinner on Sunday night.

Of course we will all be at the SM Pajama/Pizza Party !


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

YAY!!! I reserved a room at the Hilton!! My son Christopher and I will be there Friday morning and staying until Saturday!!! I'm excited! 

The only thing is now I can't print out the darn registration form! My printer is saying its out of ink the indicator is saying its half full. I just bought it 2 weeks ago (Staples brand- go figure!) No way it's out! aarrhhh Tomorrow I have to go out of town to take care of some stupid ticket I got in Walterboro SC. So I will be gone just about all day! 

Well, at least we have a room!! Last I called it was all booked up. YAY!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

So is the deadline the date your registration is postdated or the date it is received? I mailed my registration yesterday but didn't realize until I was at the post office filling out the form that I could only register one person per form. I registered myself, but not hubby. I assume he will be able to get a ticket to the show portion when we are there without pre-registering. Hope I'm right. I didn't register for the Luncheon because I'll be eating meals with my family. I figure they were kind enought to indulge me in coming to the specialty so I had better spend SOME time with them, LOL!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> The luncheon is missable but is fun. Don't forget to bring extra cash or checks for the raffles. You have seen awesome raffles until you see National Specialty raffles.
> 
> Does anyone know if our favorite clothes vendor will be there? The Diamonds? It just wouldn't be the same without them (although it might be a bit cheaper for me, hahaha)


 So do you have to register to attend the raffle????

Also what sort of clothes does "Diamonds" sell????

Can you tell this is my "FIRST" AMA Nationals????:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I hope being postmarked by the 28th is good enough, as that's what I did. 

Tiger and I are going to the white excitement party. Can our pups go to that or is it people only? Sorry if someone already answered this I haven't been on the forum much lately. 

We are local so we're driving from our home an hour away. Is there a place that the SMers are meeting so we can say hi to everyone before the party? Also how dressy is the white excitement party?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Morkie4 said:


> So do you have to register to attend the raffle????
> 
> Also what sort of clothes does "Diamonds" sell????
> 
> Can you tell this is my "FIRST" AMA Nationals????:blush::blush::blush:


The Diamonds sell REALLY awesome blingie maltese shirts, jackets, aprons, pants, etc etc etc. Plus they have neat jewelry and purses, and yet even more etc. prices are VERY reasonable. We usually stalk them while they are setting up, haha

Here is an apron i got from them last









and Marina modelign a jacket from two years ago (black denim)








Not only do they have great stuff, they are awesome people. 




heartmadeforyou said:


> So is the deadline the date your registration is postdated or the date it is received? I mailed my registration yesterday but didn't realize until I was at the post office filling out the form that I could only register one person per form. I registered myself, but not hubby. I assume he will be able to get a ticket to the show portion when we are there without pre-registering. Hope I'm right. I didn't register for the Luncheon because I'll be eating meals with my family. I figure they were kind enought to indulge me in coming to the specialty so I had better spend SOME time with them, LOL!


no 'ticket' is required to get into the actual show, so dont' worry about it!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Seph I called Carole and told her that the check was in the mail and she said as long as she gets it this week she was fine with it.

Stacy I have a few of those shirts I'm bringing to sell but for the furbutts.....LOL

I want one for me so I guess I will pay a visit to them.:innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't think this was ever answered earlier when someone posted it but thinking about what I'll pack. What does one wear to the White Excitement Party?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Don't think this was ever answered earlier when someone posted it but thinking about what I'll pack. What does one wear to the White Excitement Party?


White!  

Truly, I haven't seen much about it this time in writing and you can wear whatever you want, but the "requirement" used to be white. It is more casual than the banquet and people often come in a range from dressy, to pretty dressed down. I did go shopping this week myself and find two "sorta dressy" t-shirts for mom and I. Mine is white with black floral pattern embroidered up at the top and mom's is all white with a bit of a ruffle pattern. Anyway, our look will be fairly casual. :innocent:

A friend of mine told me her only nod to white with be her pearls over her black top.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yikes.:w00t: Was hoping the only ones wearing white were the Malts! This may be a challenge. You just reminded me of when I was young and single in the Hamptons, in the 70's and they used to have White on White parties. One year my friend and I had nothing to wear to it, so we both showed up in long white terry cloth robes that looked like we had nothing underneath (but in reality we were wearing bathing suits). Ah, youth. :yes: Now I'd wear one sewn up the front!!:brownbag: I'll have to go diving into my closet to find anything casual or not. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Yikes.:w00t: Was hoping the only ones wearing white were the Malts! This may be a challenge. You just reminded me of when I was young and single in the Hamptons, in the 70's and they used to have White on White parties. One year my friend and I had nothing to wear to it, so we both showed up in long white terry cloth robes that looked like we had nothing underneath (but in reality we were wearing bathing suits). Ah, youth. :yes: Now I'd wear one sewn up the front!!:brownbag: I'll have to go diving into my closet to find anything casual or not. But thanks for the heads up.



OMG, you went to those 70's Hamptons parties too? Small world....


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah.. the 70's...didn't we have those Hukkapoo's and Wayne Rodgers shirts... oh SH*& my age is showing.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Moxie'smom said:


> Yeah.. the 70's...didn't we have those Hukkapoo's and Wayne Rodgers shirts... oh SH*& my age is showing.



:smrofl: Yeah, ditto!


----------

